# Kirk's COTM for April



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks nice.. i wish i could have got the black sometimes


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Like the black out bow ties!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Voted, the black emblems really make the car. Good choice, from Grafxwerks I'm assuming?


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Voted, the black emblems really make the car. Good choice, from Grafxwerks I'm assuming?


Yeah their from Grafx Werks. And I know I'll purchase from them again, great product


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh yeah, one of the best companies I've ever dealt with. Well car looks great 

Grafxwerks.com


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks great! I've got overlays for the RS badges now - if you want to give them a shot and you send me pictures of the results, I'll refund/credit you!


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

I messed my front bowtie up when I put it on the other day... Got a wrinkle in it... grrrr.... Most def gonna look at getting the RS badges


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

GrafxWerks said:


> Looks great! I've got overlays for the RS badges now - if you want to give them a shot and you send me pictures of the results, I'll refund/credit you!


I would be all over that, but I actually like the RS badge how it is color wise. It's not over taxing on the rest of the car. 

Thanks though


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

what you put in your turn signals? Just white lights? Or a stealth like bulb?


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

MetallicBlackCRZ said:


> what you put in your turn signals? Just white lights? Or a stealth like bulb?


I didn't change any of the parking/turn lamps. Stock bulbs other than Headlights/Foglights


----------



## MikeD (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have a black Cruze as well and I ordered the overlays from grafxwerks as well because of how awesome they look on RS LTZ's car. The rear one turned out flawless but the front one has the pattern of the filament tape mashed into it and I have a small line in it. Did anyone have this problem and did it smooth out over time?


----------



## mick3Y (May 3, 2011)

The only thing I would add is some black lug nuts. I just put some on my girlfriends black granite LTZ and it really makes the wheels look great.


----------

